# DDR2 RAM kleine Frage



## Fraggerbee (19. November 2008)

Hoi,
Ich hab mir jetzt meine 4GB DDR2 RAM (2x2048) geholt aber irgentwie sagen mehrere Programme das nur 2 Aktiv (erkannt) werden.
Ich habe ein P5N-E und den Arbeitspeicher in die ersten 2 slots gesteckt.

Das Mainboard hat 4 slots für den Arbeitsspeicher und diese sind unterschiedlich gefärbt.

Also:

Gelb               ----DDR 2 2GB
Schwarz        ----DDR 2 2 GB      
Gelb 
Schwarz

Kann es daran liegen das man die 4 GB entweder in die schwarzen oder in die gelben reinstecken muss?

Oder liegt es am 32bit Betriebsystem das ja nur ca. 3 GB anspricht?


----------



## Maniac (19. November 2008)

Das ist der Dual-Cannel mode,

steck sie doch mal in die gleiche farbe.


----------



## Zinken (19. November 2008)

Ein Blick ins Handbuch könnte Dich auch weiterbringen. Ich glaube, bei nur 2 Riegeln sollten sie in den gelben Slots stecken.
Was zeigt denn das BIOS an? 
Wenn es das P5N-E SLI ist, gibt es ab DDR2 800 auch eine zusätzliche Begrenzung auf 3GB. Außerdem arbeitet dieses Board nicht mit jedem Speicher gut zusammen.
Bei Asus findest Du eine Kompatibilitätsliste.


----------



## chmee (19. November 2008)

Die Begrenzung ist WindowsXP-bedingt, kein Mainboard-Problem. Die RAMS sind falsch gesteckt. Für Dualchannel sollten sie in den Gleichfarbigen stecken. Ob gelb oder schwarz ist fast egal, manche wollen nur in den Gelben/Schwarzen laufen, andere wiederum kratzt es nicht, wo sie stecken. Eigentlich sollten sie - so, wie Du sie gesteckt hast im Singlechannel-Mode laufen, aber versuch einfach mal sie gemeinsam in einer Farbe zu fahren, wenn das nicht geht, nimm die Slots ( von oben gezählt ) 1 und 4 oder 2 und 3.

mfg chmee


----------



## Zinken (19. November 2008)

@chmee: Die Begrenzung auf 3GB bei DDR2-800 (oder schneller) hat in diesem Fall nichts mit dem Betriebssystem zu tun, sondern ist tatsächlich eine Limitierung des Boards.
Mit DDR2-667 lassen sich die vollen 8GB betreiben.
Woher ich das so genau weiß? Stammt aus dem Handbuch - ich hab das Teil selbst verbaut und mich schon öfter darüber geärgert. 
Und wenn man richtig lange auf der Homepage sucht, findet man irgendwo auch diesen winzigen Hinweis.

Und die Erfahrung, dass sich nicht jeder Speicher auf diesem Board im DualChannel-Modus betreiben läßt, musste ich auch schon machen.
Allerdings hat sich das nach einem BIOS-Update etwas gebessert.


----------



## chmee (19. November 2008)

Ich habs auch in meinem Rechner, daher mein Halbwissen und ähnliche Erfahrung mit jenem Board  
Hier der Link zu Asus: http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=de-de&model=P5N-E SLI - Manual Seite 18
Was ich bestätigen kann, ist dass das Board -naja- recht wählerisch ist bei den Ramriegeln. Gute Erfahrung mit A-Data und GeiL gemacht. Aber die boardseitige Beschränkung der Speichermenge ist mir neu.. Wird wohl mit Singlesided und Doublesided zusammenhängen..

mfg chmee


----------



## Fraggerbee (21. November 2008)

Ah Ja ich habe Arbeitsspeicher von GEiL.

@Chmee:

What Das ist wirklich eine Limitierung des Boards,dass man nur 3 GB auf 32 Bit nutzen kann...man das is mal Geldmache.(Sind auch andere Gründe...aber)

Naja bin noch nicht dazu gekommen den Speicher umzustecken und mach das bald.
Ich hoffe das ..


----------

